# Track my horse: pleasure bright bay gelding



## Victoria turner (3 May 2016)

I sold my horse around 10 years ago his name is pleasure he was 16.3 bright bay gelding Dutch warmblood. He was a head shaker. I had him since he was 4. He was my first horse and it is my biggest regret selling him. I think about him every day and would love to find him to make sure he is doing well. If any one has any information I would be grateful. Please email if you would like a picture as it won't let me attach one. My name is Victoria turner my email is victoria_t1987@hotmail.co.uk please help me track him.


----------



## Victoria turner (3 May 2016)

I live in Suffolk so he could be in surrounding counties thank you.


----------



## Firefly9410 (3 May 2016)

You can use Photobucket to add a  picture if you want.


----------



## Victoria turner (3 May 2016)

Thank U very much 
Please find photo below of pleasure


----------

